# Need a part for this Wilton Corner Vise



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

So this Wilton corner vise magically followed me home today. Its in pretty decent condition EXCEPT there is excessive play in the moveable jaw/chop. It appears that a C-clip might be missing that was formerly installed over the threaded rod, inside of the moving chop. Thats a spade bit I'm using to point toward the parts in question. I looked online for a parts diagram, but came up empty. Any ideas what exactly used to be there? Where I could get another?


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

Hardened washer? Can't be larger than the thread.


----------



## WoodyG (Sep 17, 2009)

Snap-on Tool dealers all sell Wilton Vises…..not necessarily wood working types but they have the access to them. Some of them may not know they have access but Wilton is an old name in the bizz.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

1941

Wilton


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

The Wilton legend begins, while Hitler was victimizing much of Europe including Czechoslovakia, a Czech citizen by the name of Hugh W. Vogl stood on a Chicago street corner in 1941 surveying the area when a man walked up and asked him what is the name of his new company. Grasping for a name, Mr. Vogl looked up at the nearby street sign that said Wilton Avenue, and the rest is history. In fact, the original location of the Wilton Vise Company was 941 W. Wrightwood Avenue and the corner of Wilton Avenue, just around the corner from Wrigley Field. You just can't get much more American than that. Wilton Vise was founded in 1941. Hugh Vogl's son, Alex, also played a major role in the Company from the beginning. With little or no help from the current owners of Wilton (Walter Meier Corporation), I will write here what I have found researching the original Wilton Vise Company. (You can see larger photos on the "Wilton Photos" page)

From here.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

This is not the same vise, but it shows a washer.










Washer.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look for a suitable washer.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If it is a quick action vise the play may be there for
a reason.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine is not QA, but Wilton did make a QA version. That said, the play might be within spec. I haven't mounted/used the vise, so the play might not even be an issue. It doesn't appear that the washer would be any harder to install after being mounted. So I'll prolly just mount it, and see how it works.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I have that vise.

It has a flat washer

It is a quick release and has plenty of backlash play when not loaded

( non-issue)


----------

